# Need your opinion on trolling motor - 80 lbs or more?



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

I fish a lot of freshwater, would love to fish saltwater mostly but try to get the boat in saltwater a few times a year. For you all that fish saltwater regularly what thrust motor are you using and how well does it hold you? 

I am adding a trolling motor but not sure what thrust to get. I need something to hold position in normal conditions for near shore fishing. My boat is a 19' Edgewater, deep vee, 3500 lbs. loaded out. I am going to get either a Minnkota with I pilot or Motor Guide xi5. Both have the gps anchor functions, routes, wayfinding, etc. I would get the i pilot link but I run a Garmin GPS/sonar. 
What I am debating is whether to get an 80 lb. Minnkota or 105 lb. thrust Motor Guide (though Minnkota makes a 112). What I think I need is the higher thrust for fishing near shore (10-20 miles) or choppy bays and be able to have enough ummph to hold me in position with the gps anchor. I am just not certain that 80 lbs. would be enough. 

What say you?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Better to have too much power than not enough.
Go with the biggest


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would get the highest thrust you can put on that big boat. Considering your battery combinations. I also would use Minkota over the others and definitely consider more and bigger batteries.


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

With the amount of time it spends in saltwater compared to freshwater, (90% freshwater) is there any need to get the saltwater motor over the freshwater motor? I realize there are components more durable with the saltwater motor but if there is $$$ difference is it worth it considering the little saltwater use it will get? Looks like I'm leaning toward either the Minkota Riptide or Terrova, 112 lb. thrust. It's a 36 volt unit so I'm going to have to update the battery case for four batteries and put a different switch in. Three for the motor and one for the boat motor and other electronics.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is for sure this time....bigger is better!! Volts / thrust & length. You may not need it all...but its there when you do. I wish I did that! And if you get another boat...your choice. You can sell it with or w/o, and maybe use it on the new one.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a 22' Pathfinder Tournament Edition with a MK Riptide ST Terrova 80#. I've held anchor for close to 6 hours in the gulf but length of time will depend on wind and currents. I've had a MotorGuide wireless before and would never buy MG again. Not even a hat. Had to have motor serviced twice in 2 years. Finally sold it for $50 in a garage sale.

If you're boat is 3500#, probably go with the 112 but you must go with the 62" shaft since you have a deep V. With iPilot you're looking at roughly $2K. Best money I've ever spent for fishing equipment.


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> I have a 22' Pathfinder Tournament Edition with a MK Riptide ST Terrova 80#. I've held anchor for close to 6 hours in the gulf but length of time will depend on wind and currents. I've had a MotorGuide wireless before and would never buy MG again. Not even a hat. Had to have motor serviced twice in 2 years. Finally sold it for $50 in a garage sale.
> 
> If you're boat is 3500#, probably go with the 112 but you must go with the 62" shaft since you have a deep V. With iPilot you're looking at roughly $2K. Best money I've ever spent for fishing equipment.



Salty dawg, valuable info there, someone who has used both and uses what I am looking at getting. I appreciate it. If you had it to do over again would you get the 112? BTW, I have found the Terrova 112 lb. i pilot, 60" shaft for 1709.00


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been happy with the 24V and it handles my boat well. My boat is about 2800# dry with a 250Vmax. With my big ass, gear, fuel, etc, probably around 3300# and it will move at ~2.5mph on high. If I want to faster than that, I'll use the SHO. $1700 is about right, tax and install will hit that 2K mark. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a a 101 pd thrust 36v Minn Kota and loved the power but hated the batteries - I had 3 with the 3rd serving as a cranking/acc battery and the extra 12v for the 36 v motor. After the 1st couple of years it seemed like one battery was always bad and just out of warranty. If you fish a lot and got the cash go 36v 112thrust and get good batteries (not everstart)


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

Done. Just ordered the Terrova i pilot, 112 lb thrust, 60" shaft. You guys are too influential! Ha! I just needed support from others to tell me it was okay to kick out $1700 dollars! Nothing like true friends.

It was $400 for a prop last week. What is it they say about a hole in the water?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> I had a a 101 pd thrust 36v Minn Kota and loved the power but hated the batteries - I had 3 with the 3rd serving as a cranking/acc battery and the extra 12v for the 36 v motor. After the 1st couple of years it seemed like one battery was always bad and just out of warranty. If you fish a lot and got the cash go 36v 112thrust and get good batteries (not everstart)


Right go 36 volt and use the batteries only for the trolling motor..


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

rr4611 said:


> Done. Just ordered the Terrova i pilot, 112 lb thrust, 60" shaft. You guys are too influential! Ha! I just needed support from others to tell me it was okay to kick out $1700 dollars! Nothing like true friends.
> 
> It was $400 for a prop last week. What is it they say about a hole in the water?


I'm always surprised when I have someone new on my boat and they've never heard of a trolling motor that anchors itself. If you do any bottom fishing, it will be the best damn $1700 you'll ever spend. The only thing you'll need an anchor for now is emergency. The SpotLock and Autopilot features are the only two thing I've ever used. The path record, I've used once in 3 years. Nice feature but not real practical unless you fish the same area over and over again. 

Now you just need to spring for 3 batteries, a 3 bank charger and all the BS to hook it up with. You'll love it once it's installed!


----------



## jcl700 (May 4, 2015)

RR4611 I have the same Edgewater and I am in need of a trolling motor. How is your set up working? Curious about how you mounted it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

BOAT Bust Out Another Thousand...BOAT aka hole in the water you poir money into. I wonder how he liked the other $500 he had to break off for a 3 bank charger, 3 new batteries and install...


----------



## mako22 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a minn kota riptide with i pilot. Keeps me anchored in weather at the limit of needing to go back inshore.


----------



## mako22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Forgot to mention I have an older mako 22


----------



## mako22 (Feb 4, 2015)

80# thrust


----------

